

Leaked Palm Pre Gesture Guide - amilr
http://www.engadget.com/2009/05/25/leaked-palm-pre-gesture-guide-lets-you-get-some-finger-flicking/

======
zimbabwe
Looks pretty basic. I'm curious not about the specifics of how the phone
works, but about how smoothly it works. Why is it that the iPhone is the only
phone that handles tap-and-swipe scrolling without making it feel terrible?

